
GNU Octave lead developer hired by ESI Group - jordigh
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/octave-maintainers/2017-09/msg00053.html
======
jordigh
This follows up on this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13603575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13603575)

